# Sunflower baby



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I just had to share this picture posted on facebook. The baby is the daughter of one of my daughter's friend. She asked if I could make her a sunflower bonnet. She found the patterns for me and I changed the petals to look more like a sunflower. But that sweet little face just makes the hat. 


I also made her a little sunflower doll to match her.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Awe! She is soooooooooo adorable, and dollie is too.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh my that is so sweet....is there a pattern????


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

She is gorgeous, look at her long eyelashes! Miss Baby of the year I think.the sunflower hat is adorable as well, any change of the pattern?


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful baby and I just love your bonnet! Nicest one I have ever seen!! Great job.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful wee girl,thankyou for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

the baby is so cute, and the hat is beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful baby.
The hat and doll are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

TOO CUTE!!! You did a great job  Baby is darling.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww how cute


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

You are amazing. Kudos to you. Beautiful little girl.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely adorable- baby, hat and doll.
Well done.


----------



## wrappedinlove (Mar 10, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How sweet


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful. &#127804;&#127804;&#127804;


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful. &#127804;&#127804;&#127804;


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

She is so sweet and I love the sunflower hat and doll. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....how precious is this!!!??


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Aw, that is so darn cute. Nice work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwwwww, what a little bundle of love. Love your sunflower baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh wow....brought a big smile to my face. The baby is beautiful and your work amazing. The hat and doll are perfect for the beauty.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

She is beautiful and the hat is good too.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure no one who encounters her wearing that will be able to resist smiling. Just adorable!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh for Petes sake, that is just about the cutest thing!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

how cute is that


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

The hat and the baby are gorgeous. Clever you.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I purchased both of the patterns online. I will hive links when I get time on my pc.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

PLEASE post the links when you find them. My "ladies" at Shepherd Center would love making these. We can vary the colors and have a garden filled with flowers.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, here are the links. I bought both patterns from Ravelry.com. The little sunflower doll is
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunflower-baby--daisy-baby

and the bonnet is 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petal-bonnet-knitting-pattern

I used the petal pattern from the doll's bonnet instead of the one that came with the baby bonnet.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Cute baby,hat,& doll.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> I purchased both of the patterns online. I will hive links when I get time on my pc.


I will be watching, thanks.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Ditto ditto ditto :-D


Bernadette F said:


> Absolutely adorable- baby, hat and doll.
> Well done.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Really cute!!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

julietinboots said:


> I just had to share this picture posted on facebook. The baby is the daughter of one of my daughter's friend. She asked if I could make her a sunflower bonnet. She found the patterns for me and I changed the petals to look more like a sunflower. But that sweet little face just makes the hat.
> 
> I also made her a little sunflower doll to match her.


What a treasure! :-D


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

she is a real sweetie


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

What a pretty baby! Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little girl. The hat looks lovely on her. Well done.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is beautiful like the baby and the dollx


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

So precious!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

What a wonderful picture.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Precious! Well done!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Soooooooo cute !


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

do you happen to have the pattern for the sunflower hat that you could share?


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful little girl and love the hat and dollie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So sweet! What a fun cap! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

oh how I love the hat and child !


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Baby, hat and dolly, all are adorable.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for posting the links to the patterns,
both are so adorable! and i can't get over how adorable the babe is in her bonnet! & dolly


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Ohhhh that is too cute ! beautiful baby as well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

How precious! And matching doll as well! Beautiful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are just beautiful, baby, doll and hat. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

oh my gosh, tooooo cute for words


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

oh my gosh, tooooo cute for words


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Soooo cute


----------



## Treva (Mar 30, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! You did a great job! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful. she is so cute!!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

SWEET!!!


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

That is SOOO cute!!!! I wish I could do that


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Face and hat TOO CUTE!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> I just had to share this picture posted on facebook. The baby is the daughter of one of my daughter's friend. She asked if I could make her a sunflower bonnet. She found the patterns for me and I changed the petals to look more like a sunflower. But that sweet little face just makes the hat.
> 
> I also made her a little sunflower doll to match her.


ADORABLE - YOU are so-o-o-o-o GIFTED.....
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That baby with her hat on is just precious!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Glad you think that baby is as cute as I do. 


The patterns are posted on page 3 of this listing.


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute indeed.

Here is a "freebie" pattern for a similar hat and a few more different hats (clown & fuzzy wolf).

http://www.bustingstitches.com/2012/08/flower-bonnet.html


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there a pattern that you can share for the sunflower hat that the GORGEOUS baby is wearing?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

What a little cutie! And the sunflower bonnet just makes the picture perfect. Your work is lovely. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful little baby and the hat is too cute~


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

So cute!! How adorable she looks in the hat!


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the baby Sunflower hat pattern available? 

Wonderful job. I am proud of you.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is sooooo adorable. Lovely work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just adorable!! Would love to get a hold of the pattern and make one for my great granddaughter.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern location. Can hardly wait to get started!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

She is adorable!!
That is a work of art!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a sweetie..and the matching doll is adorable..xo


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute and that little girl loves wearing it!! good joB!


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to have the pattern location too! Thanks


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

I was hoping for a knitted pattern. The one on "busting stitches" is for crochet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That hat is super adorable! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! She is so beautiful and precious. Hat and doll are the perfect "accessories" for such a perfect little one.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I did post the patterns on page 3 of comments. 


Check it out!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

THIS IS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL SET - BABY & HAT !!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you everybody for liking it. 

I hope you have fun making your own for some cute baby.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Sure is cute,love it.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, How totally adorable is that! I don't generally like what I consider to be the "New Style" baby hats, but I LOVE this one. Maybe because it is similar to what I really like which is the old fashioned baby bonnet!! Thanks for sharing. Is there a pattern someplace we could locate?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> Ok, here are the links. I bought both patterns from Ravelry.com. The little sunflower doll is
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunflower-baby--daisy-baby
> 
> and the bonnet is
> ...


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

never saw such a cute sunflower


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my she is beautiful


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my she is beautiful.So is your work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

precious!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! This is precious. You must submit this ???? somewhere.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful picture, beautiful baby, beautiful hat, beautiful doll. Knitting can make a difference! To find a hat and doll like that would be impossible, good for you.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

That is so adorable.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

that is soo cute!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Somebody sure is a lucky little girl. What a nice gift. Charming.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> I just had to share this picture posted on facebook. The baby is the daughter of one of my daughter's friend. She asked if I could make her a sunflower bonnet. She found the patterns for me and I changed the petals to look more like a sunflower. But that sweet little face just makes the hat.
> 
> I also made her a little sunflower doll to match her.


Precious child and your work is gorgeous. Loved the matching dolly.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh how cute


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

oops - double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You are so nice to make that for her - and the hat and doll are so cute! So's the little girl. She's precious!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, Love it.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful baby and hat! Great idea to make a doll to match!! Lovely!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Cute


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Way too cute!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just adorable and of course that pretty and cute baby can really model. She is precious and as some have already said what long eyelashes, love her baby doll also. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

That is the cutest hat I have ever seen. Beautiful work and baby too!


----------



## SchillerL (May 21, 2013)

So So cute!


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

Sooooooooooooo sweet


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so so cute


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful baby. Hat is adorable.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, Julie, really really beautiful model & hat & doll, well done.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. Could be a pic in a magazine.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Not a sun flower fan but she looks lovely.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Love her bonnet and dolly--beautiful pic for a poster!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Love her bonnet and dolly--beautiful pic for a poster!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

She is so cute. Look at those eyelashes!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet. So adorable.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I found this pic on pinterest and was thrilled to see the link was to KP! Beautiful baby, hat and doll! So precious! Just bought the doll pattern. Thanks again!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Pictures (and your knitting) could win a prize! SO cute.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

She is so adorable,and the cutest ever bonnet!


----------



## ZoeyR82 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

